# Looking for Tips on Traing to Sleep in a Dog Bed



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

So, both our dogs our crate trained. Currently, Sid (3 1/2) sleeps in the bed with us at night and Max (10 months old) sleeps in his crate (in our room). Trying to figure out how to train both dogs to sleep in a dog bed.......Any tips are appreciated!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Why do you want them to sleep in a dog bed? Kodi never showed any interest in dog beds, and we stopped even putting them down. Most of the time he chooses to sleep in one of his crates. When he's not in a crate, he's sprawled on the floor, the bed or a couch!


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Both dogs are in theirs crates during the day for about six hours and Max is in his crate during the night for like 8 hours. I would like to reduce the time Max spends in his crate and thought having him sleep in a dog bed at night would help eliminate some of the crate time. As I'm writing this I'm thinking either way he would be confined to a bed or a crate so it really doesn't make a difference, right? It's where he is more comfortable?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Maxumsmommy said:


> Both dogs are in theirs crates during the day for about six hours and Max is in his crate during the night for like 8 hours. I would like to reduce the time Max spends in his crate and thought having him sleep in a dog bed at night would help eliminate some of the crate time. As I'm writing this I'm thinking either way he would be confined to a bed or a crate so it really doesn't make a difference, right? It's where he is more comfortable?


That's the way I see it! 

Kodi is very clear&#8230; he not only wants to sleep in his crate at night, he INSISTS that we shut the door for him. If we don't he keeps coming out again and whining at us (his crate is beside our bed) until one of us gets up and shuts the door for him!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

krandall said:


> That's the way I see it!
> 
> Kodi is very clear&#8230; he not only wants to sleep in his crate at night, he INSISTS that we shut the door for him. If we don't he keeps coming out again and whining at us (his crate is beside our bed) until one of us gets up and shuts the door for him!


That's really cute!


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

krandall said:


> That's the way I see it!
> 
> Kodi is very clear&#8230; he not only wants to sleep in his crate at night, he INSISTS that we shut the door for him. If we don't he keeps coming out again and whining at us (his crate is beside our bed) until one of us gets up and shuts the door for him!


Okay, that eliminates some of the crate guilt. He's adorable and what a personality! Thank you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Maxum said:


> Okay, that eliminates some of the crate guilt. He's adorable and what a personality! Thank you!


No guilt needed at all! If a dog has been properly introduced to his crate, he should think of it as a cozy den, not a prison. If your guy is choosing to go in there, I think you've accomplished that goal quite nicely!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Karen, I am surprised that you haven't trained Kodi to shut the crate door himself by now. :biggrin1: I've really been enjoying your comments on this thread, BTW.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> Karen, I am surprised that you haven't trained Kodi to shut the crate door himself by now. :biggrin1: I've really been enjoying your comments on this thread, BTW.


BELIEVE me&#8230; I wish he would! It's a pain to have to get out of the cosy warm bed to shut his door, and I can't&#8230; QUITE&#8230; reach!


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

Maybe you could get a crate with a remote controlled door.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Clara said:


> Maybe you could get a crate with a remote controlled door.


HA! Good idea. He's a guy... he'd probably LOVE his own remote, right?


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

krandall said:


> HA! Good idea. He's a guy... he'd probably LOVE his own remote, right?


 I'm thinking someone needs to invent it. You could have the doggie do it. It could be part of the puppy training. Hey dogs need some gadgets right?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Clara said:


> I'm thinking someone needs to invent it. You could have the doggie do it. It could be part of the puppy training. Hey dogs need some gadgets right?


:thumb:


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

How funny would it be to make the dog in charge of its crate door? lol we would have to train them to not open it.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Clara said:


> How funny would it be to make the dog in charge of its crate door? lol we would have to train them to not open it.


:doh: I didn't even think about that part of it! Oh well, never mind.


----------

